# What type of Sand to get?



## Pamboys09

I read the levelling topic and everyone suggest masonry sand, but the sand company we have here only have the following



Fill Dirt is a sandy loam soil and can be used for building construction site pads and house pads.



Fill Sand is fine unwashed unscreened sand that is used mainly by cement contractors under concrete construction. It also works well leveling out uneven lawn areas allowing for newly planted grass to grown back quickly.



Screened Sand is fine screened sand that is often used in mortar and for plastering, and works well as padding in a playground area.

Based on the desciption i think i should get fill sand, but im thinking what if fill sand have small rocks since its not screened, should i get screened sand? Please help.


----------



## Ware

I would get the screened sand to avoid pebbles. If they are saying it is used in mortar, that is essentially "masonry" sand.


----------



## Pamboys09

@ware thanks!! Thats a quick respond !


----------



## Wfrobinette

As long as we are on the subject.

Site one has lawn blend that I was thinking of using. I've got 3 inches or so of the lawn max(less sand) under the sod.

"Blend is a premium soil blend consisting of screened topsoil mixed with a higher proportion of creek sand to create the ideal mix for the Southern Turf grasses found in the Carolinas.

Turf Blend's high sand content is ideal for all turf grasses, especially Bermuda grass and Zoysia grass, which thrive in sandy soil." they says it's 70/30 sand to soil.

It $22 a yard here is Charlotte.

Thoughts on this vs masonary sand which is about the same price.


----------



## Ware

Wfrobinette said:


> As long as we are on the subject.
> 
> Site one has lawn blend that I was thinking of using. I've got 3 inches or so of the lawn max(less sand) under the sod.
> 
> "Blend is a premium soil blend consisting of screened topsoil mixed with a higher proportion of creek sand to create the ideal mix for the Southern Turf grasses found in the Carolinas.
> 
> Turf Blend's high sand content is ideal for all turf grasses, especially Bermuda grass and Zoysia grass, which thrive in sandy soil." they says it's 70/30 sand to soil.
> 
> It $22 a yard here is Charlotte.
> 
> Thoughts on this vs masonary sand which is about the same price.


Sounds like it would work just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Wfrobinette said:


> As long as we are on the subject.
> 
> Site one has lawn blend that I was thinking of using. I've got 3 inches or so of the lawn max(less sand) under the sod.
> 
> "Blend is a premium soil blend consisting of screened topsoil mixed with a higher proportion of creek sand to create the ideal mix for the Southern Turf grasses found in the Carolinas.
> 
> Turf Blend's high sand content is ideal for all turf grasses, especially Bermuda grass and Zoysia grass, which thrive in sandy soil." they says it's 70/30 sand to soil.
> 
> It $22 a yard here is Charlotte.
> 
> Thoughts on this vs masonary sand which is about the same price.


$22 a yard is a great price if it's good stuff. I'll gave to check if they have that here in Raleigh. Thanks.


----------



## Pamboys09

I pull the trigger and its going to be a long weekends lol..
Any tips?? And watch outs??


----------



## Austinite

Take plenty of breaks and drink lots of water!


----------



## Tellycoleman

So how many yards did you get and what did you choose?


----------



## Pamboys09

Tellycoleman said:


> So how many yards did you get and what did you choose?


Only 2.5k


----------



## Pamboys09

Its been awhile since i post, but heres the update 

So happy with the results.. now i want lower and time to upgrade to reel or greens mower !



Ill take more picture later once i got home


----------



## The_iHenry

Pamboys09 said:


> Its been awhile since i post, but heres the update
> 
> So happy with the results.. now i want lower and time to upgrade to reel or greens mower !
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take more picture later once i got home


So what sand did you go with? I'm planing on leveling this Saturday and I'm unsure of which sand to get too.


----------



## crzipilot

@Wfrobinette did you look into the site one sand any more? My grass /irrigation installer was doing another yard in the neighborhood and we got to talking. he said his sales rep was talking about a top dressing the golf courses use. Essentially sand with some nutrients mixed in. Said it was supposed to be cost effective etc, but didn't have a line on it yet. Wonder if it's the same stuff? I checked out lanier supply. they wanted It hink 54.00/ton. 1 ton approximately 3/4 yards. So the 22/yard would be good price.



Wfrobinette said:


> As long as we are on the subject.
> 
> Site one has lawn blend that I was thinking of using. I've got 3 inches or so of the lawn max(less sand) under the sod.
> 
> "Blend is a premium soil blend consisting of screened topsoil mixed with a higher proportion of creek sand to create the ideal mix for the Southern Turf grasses found in the Carolinas.
> 
> Turf Blend's high sand content is ideal for all turf grasses, especially Bermuda grass and Zoysia grass, which thrive in sandy soil." they says it's 70/30 sand to soil.
> 
> It $22 a yard here is Charlotte.
> 
> Thoughts on this vs masonary sand which is about the same price.


----------



## Pamboys09

The_iHenry said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been awhile since i post, but heres the update
> 
> So happy with the results.. now i want lower and time to upgrade to reel or greens mower !
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take more picture later once i got home
> 
> 
> 
> So what sand did you go with? I'm planing on leveling this Saturday and I'm unsure of which sand to get too.
Click to expand...

I got the sceen sand, looks good now i only need a reel mower or a greens mower😁


----------



## The_iHenry

Pamboys09 said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been awhile since i post, but heres the update
> 
> So happy with the results.. now i want lower and time to upgrade to reel or greens mower !
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take more picture later once i got home
> 
> 
> 
> So what sand did you go with? I'm planing on leveling this Saturday and I'm unsure of which sand to get too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the sceen sand, looks good now i only need a reel mower or a greens mower😁
Click to expand...

how many yards of sand did you get for your lawn and how much did you pay?


----------



## Pamboys09

The_iHenry said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what sand did you go with? I'm planing on leveling this Saturday and I'm unsure of which sand to get too.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sceen sand, looks good now i only need a reel mower or a greens mower😁
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many yards of sand did you get for your lawn and how much did you pay?
Click to expand...

I have 2k yards and I order 8tons, because i have some landscape leveling need to be done on my non-lawn area. But if its only my lawn i would only get around 6 tons since my lawn level is terrible.

I was afraid because all my bermuda is covered by sand, but after a week all shows up.

I forgot what i pay i think its around $300-450 this includes delivery


----------



## The_iHenry

Pamboys09 said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sceen sand, looks good now i only need a reel mower or a greens mower😁
> 
> 
> 
> how many yards of sand did you get for your lawn and how much did you pay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2k yards and I order 8tons, because i have some landscape leveling need to be done on my non-lawn area. But if its only my lawn i would only get around 6 tons since my lawn level is terrible.
> 
> I was afraid because all my bermuda is covered by sand, but after a week all shows up.
> 
> I forgot what i pay i think its around $300-450 this includes delivery
Click to expand...

Sweet thanks for the info. Did you take any progress pictures?

Lands looking good now.


----------



## Pamboys09

The_iHenry said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many yards of sand did you get for your lawn and how much did you pay?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the current progress
> 
> I have 2k yards and I order 8tons, because i have some landscape leveling need to be done on my non-lawn area. But if its only my lawn i would only get around 6 tons since my lawn level is terrible.
> 
> I was afraid because all my bermuda is covered by sand, but after a week all shows up.
> 
> I forgot what i pay i think its around $300-450 this includes delivery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet thanks for the info. Did you take any progress pictures?
> 
> Lands looking good now.
Click to expand...


----------



## The_iHenry

Looking good brotha gotta mow reel low now.


----------

